# Las Vegas-Things to Do/See on a Budget



## jeffmelpsl (Jul 11, 2010)

This will be the first time to Las Vegas.  We are on a strict budget and am asking if there are things to do and or see that are free or cheaper to do than the high end shows.  I am reading about a ton of things but it is hard to know if any of it is worth seeing.  I will have a car.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I know there are alot of people who travel there often or live in Vegas.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 11, 2010)

You can find discount tickets to various shows here:  
http://www.tix4tonight.com/index.html
They also have discounts to some restaurants, 1/4 to 1/2 off

Then there is this, for the free things to see: 
http://www.vegas4locals.com/free.html

And Las Vegas Advisor for their "Top Ten Values":
http://www.lasvegasadvisor.com

If you have a car, you can use the ticket booth near the Rivera, it has parking so it is easiest.  

Don't forget the light show at Fremont Street Experience, it is free.

If you like birds, there is Moser Bird Sanctuary in Henderson, NV, open 6 AM to 2 PM.

Many more things, but I don't have time to write.  Others will respond.

Fern


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 11, 2010)

There are tons of great free things to do. Here are a few more:

Belagio Fountains

Explore some of the cooler hotels, like Paris, Caesar's Palace, the Venetian, Planet Hollywood, Mirage, etc.

See the lions at MGM.

Watch the Sirens show at Treasure Island.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 11, 2010)

My wife refuses to stay anywhere but the MGM Grand so she can see the Lions. Fortunately the Lion's Den is free and the Grand usually has cheap rates. 

Cheers


----------



## Dori (Jul 11, 2010)

Take the time to visit Red Rock Canyon. It is a very short drive and the scenery is beautiful. I also recommend touring the various hotels. Each one offers something different to see. As Fern mentioned, you must do Fremont Street at night. It is a fabulous experience.

Dori


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2010)

If you are traveling with kids, I'd recommend the Lied Children's Museum. Not free, but low cost and will entertain the kids (and parents) for hours. http://www.ldcm.org/

+1 for Fremont St. at night. Parking is kind of a PITA there, but if you don't mind walking a couple blocks you'll be fine. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 12, 2010)

Parking at Fremont Street:
If you are driving downtown, take I-15 North to Charleston East. Once off the ramp move to the left because you will want to turn left at Main Street.  Take Main Street downtown, and park behind the Golden Gate in their lot.  They will give you a ticket, which you have validated by the cashier as you walk through the casino on your way out to Fremont Street.  Your parking will then be free.

Fern


----------



## Dreamer2010 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Tons to do in Vegas for Free!!*

I've been to Vegas at least 5 times and haven't seen a 'show' yet...  There's so much to do and see!  Some mentioned Lions, water show and freemont st, and just walk around all the different casinos/strip this can take as long you want.

Other stuff...
They used to do a free little show outside at Treasure Island, and the buffet at the Rio is a must (a bit pricey but sooo big!), I'm drawing a blank for other free stuff... the Hoover dam is pretty cool to drive to in about 30min (never toured to the bottom but I dont think its expensive).  There's a really cool indoor garden at Caesar's palace i think??  Have fun and dont get too crazy!!:whoopie: :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dreamer2010 said:


> There's a really cool indoor garden at Caesar's palace i think??



bellagio.  but yeah, it's great.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 12, 2010)

Dori said:


> Take the time to visit Red Rock Canyon. It is a very short drive and the scenery is beautiful. I also recommend touring the various hotels. Each one offers something different to see. As Fern mentioned, you must do Fremont Street at night. It is a fabulous experience.
> 
> Dori



TOTALLY agree with visiting Red Rock Canyon.  Entrance fee is only $5 (as I recall) and you can stop along the drive thru the park at various spots and climb the rocks to your hearts content.  When we visit Vegas (usually a 4 or 5 night stay) we visit Red Rock almost every day.  The scenery is breathtaking, especially at sunset.


----------



## happybaby (Jul 12, 2010)

A little further drive , about 1 hour, is Valley of Fire.

We did that with our 2 dd and  our 8yr old gr d along with a stop at Hoover Dam and Ethel M Chocolate Factory .

As others have said just to walk thru all the casinos is amazing.  Gr. d was very amazed, impressed and had lots of fun.   Thought LV is for adults but she was kept busy for her 4 days there.

The buffet at Rio, I have heard both bad and good.  They enjoyed the buffet at Bellagio, pricey but gr d still talks about it.  Only downfall, is if you have kids, there are now children prices.  But that was ok... she ate her moneys worth 

Dont miss the conservatory at the Bellagio.  They change the display each season.  The fountains are nice at night, the volcano eruption at the Mirage, walk thru the Venetian and see the gondolas, if into M&M's there is a four story display next to MGM and across from NYNY.  There is also a coke display there, which we missed!  The statues at Caesars Palace, rain shows at Planet Hollywood, flamingos at the Flamingo. 

Walking the strip is not bad.  It's the walk thru all the casinos that get you.  I swear I walked miles inside them.

BTW, when are you going?  We were there in February and it was very comfortable, but too chilly for the pools.  I would not want to be there when it gets much warmer.  I would never have been out walking like we did.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 12, 2010)

Dori said:


> Take the time to visit Red Rock Canyon. It is a very short drive and the scenery is beautiful. I also recommend touring the various hotels. Each one offers something different to see. As Fern mentioned, you must do Fremont Street at night. It is a fabulous experience.
> 
> Dori



I feel silly asking this...but WHERE IS THE ENTRANCE to Red Rock Canyon???

We went to do the drive on our last vist and ended up being taken way off course by our GPS unit and ended up at a strip mall in Henderson.   I feel pretty comfortable driving around Las Vegas but for the life of me I couldn't find RRC.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 12, 2010)

Touring the Hotels themselves can be awesome.  The architecture and design work is amazing.  Go see the Bellagio, the Venetian, Paris, Caesars Palace, Wynn, and many others.  They are just amazing to see.  It is like touring various countries.


----------



## Dori (Jul 12, 2010)

If I remember correctly (I wasn't the driver, DH was), as you go along the road leading up to Red Rock Canyon, there is a very poorly marked sign off to the right. It is not well marked at all. We missed it the first time. LOL

Dori


----------



## Dreamer2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

chalee94 said:


> bellagio.  but yeah, it's great.



Good Call, that was my second guess but it just didn't seem right?

I'm going to have to check out this place and the Valley of Fire on my next visit... Great Thread


----------



## got4boys (Jul 13, 2010)

*Try this buffet pass! 34.99 for 24 hours*

We just got back from Las Vegas with the family and found this and did this. It is a 24 hour pass.

"Loosen your belt and get a "Buffet of Buffets" day pass, then let loose and enjoy all day access to seven of the most spectacular buffets in the city, starting from $34.99.
Begin at Le Village Buffet inside Paris or Planet Hollywood's Spice Market Buffet, then take in Flamingo's Paradise Garden Buffet, Flavors, The Buffet at Harrah's, Lago Buffet at Caesars Palace or the Emperor's Buffet at Imperial Palace. Yes, the Buffet of Buffets pass includes the world's most acclaimed buffet, Rio's Carnival World Buffet!"

To get the price you do have to be a Total Rewards member. I got at least 4 meals out of it. Just do a late dinner, breakfast, lunch and then dinner the next day. You just have to make sure you give yourself enough time the next day dinner in line before the time expires!


----------



## exyeh (Jul 13, 2010)

How do you become a Total Reward member?


----------



## Karen G (Jul 13, 2010)

UWSurfer said:


> I feel silly asking this...but WHERE IS THE ENTRANCE to Red Rock Canyon???


Off I-15, take Charleston and go west. The 215 West will eventually lead to Charleston as well. Charleston becomes hwy. 159, which goes by Red Rock. The entrance is probably about 10 miles from where Charleston crosses the 215.

Coming from the southern part of the city, take Blue Diamond (hwy. 160) and it will connect with 159.

As to the other buffet recommendations, if you have a car, don't miss the buffet at The M Resort--in Henderson near I-15 & St. Rose Pkwy.


----------



## jeffmelpsl (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks I really appreciate all the input.  Giving us alot to look at.

Mel


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 13, 2010)

exyeh said:


> How do you become a Total Reward member?



You go to the Total Rewards desk at any of the Harrah's properties and sign up for a players card. It is totally free and there is no obligation to play if you don't want to. If you do play then make sure you insert your card into the machine you are playing or give it the pit boss if playing table games. Your play will earn points that can be used at the restaurants, gift shop, etc. and you will receive offers.

You must be 21 and present a valid picture ID to get the card.

The Harrah's properties in Las Vegas where you can sign up are: Caesar's Palace, Paris, Planet Hollywood, Flamingo, Harrah's, Rio. Imperial Palace, Bally's, O'Sheas, and Bill's.

The buffet pass may be used at any of the Harrah's properties so you can try different ones.


----------



## skimble (Jul 13, 2010)

Go to Mt. Charleston.  If you enjoy mountains and hiking, it's a fascinating place.  It's about a 1 hour drive, and you can take a great hiking trail to a weeping wall-- springs of fresh water flowing from a cliff.  There are berries to pick... it's a totally different experience.  
The Hoover Dam-- great tour, interesting scenery.  

Let's face it, when you're in Vegas for a week, the lights and self-guided tours of hotels gets old.  Get out of the city and see Red Rock Canyon and Mt. Charleston.  Go watch the herd of wild horses too.


----------



## exyeh (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you very much, John! And thank you for everybody's input! It is very good to get all those information! Emily


----------



## bkellyb (Jul 15, 2010)

They have some free concerts downtown right know during the weekends.  They call it the summer of 70 tour.  I was there last year during the 69 tour and they had Beetles look alikes and others.  Pretty good free show.


----------

